# Looking for a quail hunt



## rocket (Dec 4, 2010)

Gonna book a hunt for 3-4 people before the year is over.  I've hunted South Wind, Southern Woods, and another plantation that I can't remember the name but enjoyed them all.
I'm looking for a good "bang for your buck" experience place to hunt.  I don't need horse drawn buggy, or a place that is super fancy, and prefer a place where you can shoot unlimited birds.  Will most likely spend one night, so a lodge is a plus.  I'd also like to hunt around SOWEGA.
Got any suggestions??


----------



## Birddogman (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hunt*

Check out Ceder Farms Plantation


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 5, 2010)

Another great place to go would be Agri-B Plantation in Albany. They hunt off custom quail jeeps in beautiful longleaf pinewoods. Lodging is simple. The prices are great.... I did the math and a day of hunting and lodging for a group of 4 hunters is $1420... that's  about as cheap as its going to get.

http://www.agribplantation.com/






















Good luck!

Adam


----------



## Sam H (Dec 5, 2010)

Piney Creek Plantation in Dawson,Ga is a GOOD option...Its not _fancy_ BUT a nice , rustic/modern old fashion Southern quail hunt experiance....The people are nice/accomadating...James is a great guide ,the dogs are some of the best I have ever hunted behind and the birds fly hard...Tell them upfront you want unlimilted birds...we killed 35 birds in 1/2day hunt... Tell Alan , I said he would take care of you!

www.pineycreekplantation.com

Sam


----------



## rocket (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!  Keep'em coming.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.riopiedraplantation.com/

http://www.riverviewplantation.com/

These two are just outside of Camilla .


----------



## muckalee (Dec 5, 2010)

agri b plantation.  You wanna go and get the bang for your buck?  look no further


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 5, 2010)

maker4life said:


> http://www.riopiedraplantation.com/
> 
> http://www.riverviewplantation.com/
> 
> These two are just outside of Camilla .



My dad hunts with Riverview Plantation a lot and he always has a great time.  He says they got the best grilled PB&J of all time.


----------



## muckalee (Dec 6, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> My dad hunts with Riverview Plantation a lot and he always has a great time.  He says they got the best grilled PB&J of all time.



That they do!!!!
Riverview is the "Rolls Royce" of plantation hunting.  
I had the priviledge to hunt there once and had a fantastic time. 
We killed a big rattler that morning.  For a while our guide was a little attled to say the least. He had almost stepped on that rascal.  All he could say was "shoot em', shoot em".  I was trying to get the dogs caught up and I could not have shot anyway.  The guide was right in the line of fire.  I dont think he cared at that time.  Like Jerry Clower once said, shoot up amongst us, one of us has got to have some relief. 
They shoot skeet in the morning before you go out for two reasons, to see how safely you handle a gun and to see how well you shoot.  
I took my son with me.  During the hunt I asked the guide what the owners told him after watching us shoot skeet.  He said, " they told me to make sure I had good retrievers on the jeep, I was going to need it that day."


----------



## rocket (Dec 22, 2010)

Well Agri B it is.  Got it booked for next Wed and Thurs.  I'll be sure and post a report.


----------



## JpEater (Dec 24, 2010)

Next time your ready for a hunt, check out Cherry Hill Hunting preserve in Hancock county! Jam up outift. Has birds that will fly good and no limit on birds! Super reasonable prices too with no hidden extra charges!


----------



## dawg4life (Dec 27, 2010)

Coleman Hunting Preserve 
Twin City, Ga 
Great price and plenty of good flying birds! No jeep or lodge just great hunting!


----------

